# Majesty Palm Tree



## q (Dec 16, 2006)

I know this is a little off the subject but:

I've gone through 5 Majesty's. They just seem difficult to keep in captivity. I understand they are native to Madagascar (jungle, swamp areas, SE Africa), I just found out about squeezing base of stalk to check "internal" moisture; and am aware of checking absolute bottom of soil to ensure roots are not drowning before watering again. I do allow to go dry in between waterings. 

what's the key to keeping them?
what type of soil should be used? How about sand mixtures or mulch?
how often to water?
What of temperature and humidity requirements?

I am determined to learn to keep and properly care for the tree; because I love them so much, and because of the challenge.

any ideas?


----------



## MartinShaver (Dec 20, 2006)

I have also had problems with these plants. How much light are you giving it and is it direct or filtered?

Also check the plant to see if it has spder mites. I know mine got them during transport from the store. So to cure that I used 2ml of dish soap per 2L of water and spray the leaves twice a day for several weeks.

I also water it about 2 cups every 5 days or so, or get a moisture meter and see what the moisture content is.


----------



## q (Dec 16, 2006)

moisture meter is interesting; never heard of that. will try it. yes, i had a couple with mites before however, i knew that they were the likely cause of their deaths.


i give indirect light as required. i think i've overwatered them, they need to be in dry soil i think.


----------



## Delawarejim (Jan 3, 2007)

*Majesty Palm*

Found a link on care. Unfortunately you won't like what it says.

http://www.plant-care.com/majesty-palm.html

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Majesty Plams*

I read the link,and it is basically accurate. I used to to think these were easy--as I grew tone in a bigsouth by southeast window! (And my water dragons would sleep on it at night--way cool 8) 

QUESTION: Where o where, or what bozack, told you to grow this in INDIRECT light?!? Uh-uh! NO WAY!

Some tips, if you HAVE the light (otherwise, you may do better to select one of the other palms suggested from the link--ALL easier indoor plants):

--Select the smallest one with the SMALLEST fronds. Why? Because you do NOT want a plant that looks good now--rather, you want a plant that will adjust to YOUR conditions. Buy one with huge fronds and treat it well, and it wil grow--with all the new growth coming in smaller.

--Water frequently/feed well in warm weather. This is true, but moderate it in the winter, will ya?

--Spray the %$#^@* out of it. This is a plant that appreciates humidity.

If all this sounds like a hassle--it is. But these are cool plants, so I se the appeal!

Peace,

The Groundhog


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Majesty Plams*

I read the link,and it is basically accurate. I used to to think these were easy--as I grew one in a big south by southeast window! (And my water dragons would sleep on it at night--way cool 8) 

QUESTION: Where o where, or what bozack, told you to grow this in INDIRECT light?!? Uh-uh! NO WAY!

Some tips, if you HAVE the light (otherwise, you may do better to select one of the other palms suggested from the link--ALL easier indoor plants):

--Select the smallest one with the SMALLEST fronds. Why? Because you do NOT want a plant that looks good now--rather, you want a plant that will adjust to YOUR conditions. Buy one with huge fronds and treat it well, and it wil grow--with all the new growth coming in smaller.

--Water frequently/feed well in warm weather. This is true, but moderate it in the winter, will ya?

--Spray the %$#^@* out of it. This is a plant that appreciates humidity.

If all this sounds like a hassle--it is. But these are cool plants, so I se the appeal!

Peace,

The Groundhog


----------

